# Retail stores not dealing with warranty returns..



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

This has been making me quite mad recently and I want to know who else has been experiencing the same issues and what are your thoughts/opinions on the issue of warranty returns.

I know for me, I have run into some warranty issues with piece(s) of equipment malfunctioning and I was told to deal with the manufacturer vs. dealing with the store that I bought my equipment from. IMO, this doesn't make any sense and one of the main reasons I deal with a store is so I can take a product back if there is an issue. 

Again, anyone else have this issue? Your thoughts? 

...Their is no need for naming stores in this thread, this isn't a store bashing thread, I just want to know how many others have been through a similar experience.


----------



## Hon123 (Jan 30, 2010)

the one at kennedy/steele, that son of a bxxch sold me some dead goldfishes, i was so pissed off.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd have to agree. You buy from a LFS or local authorized retailer as added 'protection' or buffer for warranty related issues. This is the premium a person (in general) pays vs. mail order. I generally try and support locally unless the mail order price - including shipping is just too good of an offer.

I haven't personally had any issues yet; but I'm familiar with the problem. Even some of the Big Box chains have on occasion told customers to call or deal with the manufacturer directly. To be fair; I've heard that most of the manufacturers have been accommodating. I've heard that they've even paid for return shipping.

I think at the end of the day...it's "passing the hot potato". If the LFS wanted to help out - they would have. Unless there is some manufacturer's standing policy to go to them directly. If that's the case....it should have been made known at time of sale. Yeah - I'm pipe dreaming. lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not think it is a good store. I had few problems and it was always taken care of by the store.

for skimmers from CoralVue (I had octopus) the service is so good that you do not need a store even

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If a LFS doesn't warranty livestock they loose my business, if it's equipment and you bought extended warranty and you have a hassle let everyone know and maybe these poor LFS will go under as they deserve.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

This seems to be a trend Dave, I bought a kettle for tea for wife at Lowes, broke last week, so there i go to Lowes, The warranty was 1 year so i thought i could exchange it, not so, after 60 i was told its my responsibility to ship back to Oster, ticked me right off,
In our industry Aquatic life is about the only ones i can think off that are sticklers and will only deal with end user,
I personally dont like it, should be up to the store to take care of the warranty, shipping etc.
As Sig stated, sometimes it can be expedited by dealing with a good company direct, every distributor has their own rules for this.
Walmart and all the big box stores seem to be going this route. Id rather pay a few dollars more and not go through B.S.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Flavio for sharing. I know you have taken care of me in the past when things break down and I do appreciate all the effort you have made to keep me (and I am sure others) happy....sometimes it can take a lot 

I bring this up because I have had numerous discussions with reefers who share the same frustration. Just wondering who wide the issue goes, and want people to know that this seems to be a trend, which IMO does not bold well for the retail stores. 

Dave


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

bob123 said:


> If a LFS doesn't warranty livestock they loose my business, if it's equipment and you bought extended warranty and you have a hassle let everyone know and maybe these poor LFS will go under as they deserve.


All though I appreciate what you are trying to do and I understand you want to single out stores with bad practice, this is not why I created this thread.

Lets keep the discussion going with out naming stores.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I havent run into this yet Big Als Barrie had always taken stuff back had to take back a skimmer and a filter plus a couple of tanks. Walmart also has always taken stuff back too.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose it all depends on the store and its policy. I rather buy something from Walmart then Factorydirect since its a hassle when it comes to return or exchange with Factorydirect, thats the way they operate.

I often buy items for aquarium etc on ebay from china, the chinese are good. My experience so far is very positive since they will replace or refund if item is faulty and I need not return faulty item back but you must be honest with them.

But my experience with online retail in the US is negative, had a number of bad experience, so I do not like buying items from the US.

Just sharing my experience..........


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Al's really doesn't care about broken product. We've all seen those bins that they have with "discounted" stuff. It's just the stuff people bring back that's broken and then they write it off. Smaller stores do have to worry about people coming back and most of the time, like Flavio, they take it upon themselves to go the extra mile. We all would love more business' to be like this but unfortunately with the way companies are going with buying cheap and selling cheaper we won't see it.

Flavio, if you had a problem with the kettle you could have talked to the Manager. But...a better idea is just wrap it up and return it and tell them it was the wrong one. I know it's not truthful but they'll usually take it back if it's just a return instead of a refund or exchange of broken parts.

I know I went to Lowes with a product that was 15 months old and they didn't even question taking it back. Didn't even check if it was broken.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

It sucks, i could of bought the same kettle for $24 delivered from amazon, i like to see, touch and feel when im shopping, then the big retailers why people go on line, 
I did ask for manager at Lowes, no solution, policy blab, blab.
I could easily bought a new one and done the swichteroo.....havent yet,
Ill stick to Costco and stores that have better customer service,
2 months ago it happened at Home Depot for my makita drills, again sent to depot! 90 days seem to be majic number.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Ill stick to Costco and stores that have better customer service,
> 2 months ago it happened at Home Depot for my makita drills, again sent to depot! 90 days seem to be majic number.


For big box stores, it is typically 90 days for refunds, so if problems arise, within 90 days it's automatic taken back. (Cantire, Home Depot, Lowes, Rona etc)

As for Costco, you paid a membership fee for better service, I have seen customers bring back things in 2 years and can get credit back with their "customer satisfaction guarantee"


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*returns*

costco is one of the best for returns , my brother works there and he has personally seen a man return a jar of pickles cuz they didnt taste good ,of course there was only one pickle left in the jar...........no questions asked returned money thank u very much sir ,away he goes .
i had a kitchen table set from costco , my daughter broke the chair slats while playing , so i needed a new chair (1 ) i went to costco to get a replacement i was gonna buy it , was told to return entire kitchen set and all chairs for a replacement as they no longer had my set in stock .
so costco is the bomb...... for sure .
side note on big als , they will take returns but will not give u back your cash 
will give u a credit note.........be careful with the paper credit note it fades and u will lose your note , ask to have your note put on a gift receipt .
cheers just my 2 cents worth 
tom


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Most big al's will write you a store credit note, and they're starting to give you "same day" notes so you need to spend the cash that day. I actually understand this, you've bought a product and now you've returned it. They don't want to deal with losing cash so they're basically forcing you to put that cash back into their system asap so they won't have a loss. This is simple retail logic and I'm actually alright with it since they've really given me a chance to buy something different that I can still use.

The big box stores have had to change their return policies due to waaaaay to many people ripping them off. I've heard stories where guys have gone in to Home Depot and bought $500 skylights...put it in the truck, go back in and pick up another one and just head to the return desk and get their $500 back. Since they have a receipt that says they bought it 2 minutes ago who's going to argue right? Also alot of the gift cards you see on Kijiji and CL are due to fraud also. Most guys just go in and steal something then return it so they can get a gift card and sell it online for %80 of the price. Easy scam

I was born and lived in the USofA up until 14 years ago, and I can honestly tell you that customer service in american is 1000% better than canada. I can't believe how bad it is here! You can Bell or Rogers...hahahaha...gooood luck!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's not unusual for returns to be handled by the store when it's within their return policy period and then you have to go to the manufacturer after for the rest of the warranty period. I've had lifetime warranty items replaced by the manufacturer...sent by mail/courier. I can't really expect a retail store to be dealing with a long term item warranty. It's nice, but I don't expect it.


----------



## Announce (Aug 27, 2008)

The reason Big Al's is so much better with warranties on equipment is because of their size, when they are having such large exchanges with the suppliers it is easy for the individual stores to ship broken goods back to the warehouse who takes care of it financially. Where as for the mom and pop shops, to send back a broken piece of equipment alone costs them an arm and a leg.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Announce said:


> The reason Big Al's is so much better with warranties on equipment is because of their size, when they are having such large exchanges with the suppliers it is easy for the individual stores to ship broken goods back to the warehouse who takes care of it financially. Where as for the mom and pop shops, to send back a broken piece of equipment alone costs them an arm and a leg.


They might be good at taking it back and saying they will deal with it but the amount of time they take to receive the parts or new product for exchange is way too long.

I waited 3 weeks for some gaskets and they didn't show. 
I went in and presented my argument respectfully and it worked out in my favor 
They opened a 1262 and gave me the gaskets/O rings from that one.

Ime with canadiantire do not rely on what the reciept says always ask the cashier and if they don't know get the manager to explain the return policy on the higher priced items like dehumidifiers.
They won't exchange if they're open even if brought back the same day you purchased it.
I learned the hard way but being smarter than them allowed me to beat their system.


----------

